# OBS - Orbis Gold



## Loz (29 October 2009)

Does anyone know what's happening with MET?  They have bucked today's downward blitz and actually rose by 0.04 to 0.22.


----------



## Donga (29 October 2009)

*Re: MET - MT ISA METALS*



Loz said:


> Does anyone know what's happening with MET?  They have bucked today's downward blitz and actually rose by 0.04 to 0.22.




MET caught my attention earlier this week - recent ann high grade Cu and Au from three drill holes at Barbara North and in process of drilling 16 holes, results expected soon. Tightly held with D'Aquila Gold 48% and top 20 at 80%. Market cap around $10m. Took a modest position and wish I had spare cash for more, waiting for MMR and BLY to move, unwilling to sell other holdings which are mostly drilling or about to announce etc. Pls DYOR as I'm very fallible.


----------



## thegooch (6 August 2013)

*Nice maiden for OBS - 1.8m ozs @3.7g/t*

OBS (formerly MET) is emerging as a REAL player in the Burkina faso gold rush. I used to have my doubts about this team , but they have proven me very wrong and are proving to be exceptional explorers (they will win next years explorer of the year imo)

It now has 2 of the highest grade deposits in West Africa , both established in a very short amount of time. 

The recently announced resource of 1.8m ozs @3.7g/t is something very special imo.  Gold is contained in a flat structure and very shallow (this is rare to find these days). The combination of high grades (about X2 the west african average grade) and exceptional deposit geometry make this a sure winner. The resource is also open in all directions and could have some sub parellel zone still to find below. This is still a very early stage resource , but its out of the blocks in a big way and should grow well beyond the current MRE. 

Expect some very good numbers out of the scoping study later this year. MET work looking good with 95% recovery over 48hrs . 

At a market cap of only ~$50million , this is looking like a great entry point. With the grades , they should attract a simular EV/RES as PIR , which is around $60/oz. That gives a target of around 77cents for OBS. 

Best of luck all.


----------



## System (19 March 2015)

On March 16th, 2015, Orbis Gold Limited (OBS) was removed from the ASX's official list following compulsory acquisition of the Company's securities by SEMAFO Inc.


----------

